# Veritas Cabinet Scraper



## JuanGatico (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations, well invested money.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

After messing with nasty reversal grain, a cabinet scraper is a definite must. This LV scraper will serve you well


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have one and like it a lot. Much less fiddly than a scraper plan and great for tricky grain. It does take a lot more muscle power to push than a plane, however.


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Agreed, I have the same and use it often, works great and easy to adjust, good review, enjoy!


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes very good scraper, have been comparing it to my old Stanley #80, jury still out, really like the Stanley.

Andre in Alberta


----------

